# Ajuda - mapa de temperaturas



## RedeMeteo (17 Nov 2019 às 02:04)

Boa noite alguém me sabe indicar uma empresa para fazer um mapa para as minhas estações online semelhante ao wunderground?


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2019 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Uma imagem de mapa + widget:







Com o Adobe Muse ou o Dreamweaver, ele oferece isso (feito rapidamente sem finalizar):
EDIT (18h20): Link eliminado conforme acordado, contato por MP feito.
*ATENÇÃO: Apago esta página esta noite*

PS: Para medições AQI, há outras maneiras.


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia,

Exemple para MeteoAlentojo : http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/cartemeteoalentejo.html

Exemple para Portugal: http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/carteportugal.html

Desde ontem, eu tenho tentado obter as outras estações na WU, mas, WU "pedal" erro, erro, .........
Uma verdadeira.... esta WU. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gateway Timeout*
The proxy server did not receive a timely response from the upstream server.
Reference #1.4d081002.1574316127.d2b942b
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Continuarei quando estiver de volta ao normal.
No mapa de "Portugal" você vai notar que a visibilidade dos links do Infoclimate é muito mais clara, útil.
O resultado não é ótimo, tenho que estudar openstreet/Leaflet, mas vai levar tempo e trabalho.


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

Para os interessados na poluição do ar (ver o tempo de ignição dos aquecedores)
http://www.rtfmtechnique.com/carteportugalaqi.html


----------

